# Rabbit Eye Ulcers - How to spot it, What to do (PICTURES)



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hiya Everyone!
I wanted to share a couple of pictures and a bit of a warning to others who may not have come across Eye Ulcers before 

Let me introduce you to Hunny  She is a 4 year old Nethie who has an identical twin brother called Sunny.










The other day i noticed that she had started to squint a little in her right eye. I presumed she had something in it (grass seed or something) so i used some water and cotton wool and gave her eye a little wash.

A couple of hours later she was still squinting and it didnt seem to be getting better. Luckly i have had a cases of animals with poorly eyes before and had some Fucithalmic eye drops handy.

*At this point id like to make it clear that i know what Fucithalmic is used for and had contacted the vet to ensure i was okay to give her the medicine until an appointment could be made. I recommend that before you use ANYTHING on your rabbits eye you should really contact a vet for advice.*

I put a little drop in her eye but she moved and it went on her nose  I wrapped her in a towel but she was so upset and grumpy. After another go she began to bit the towel and become upset  I decided to bob her down and give her a cuddle... she got angry with the towel and dug it up etc :lol:

I put a couple of pellets down and she began to nibble them, i managed to put the drop straight in her eye with no fuss! :lol: I wiped away the extra little bit and put her back in the cage.

I made sure she got an appointment at the vet and continued to put the drops in for the next day.

I took her to the vet and the nurse immediately said she had an ulcer on her eye possibly caused by a scratch or a bump. The nurse was happy that id been already treating her for 2 days with Fucithalmic. I was given more and to continue her treatment for another 5 days to see how she gets on.

The following are images of hunny with her eye ulcer. She is a very happy bunny and her ulcer was most likely caused by her nails being a little too sharp. All the rabbits have had a nail clip just to stop them being too sharp and Hunny should be fine in a few days 

The white area on her eye is the ulcer..


















Notice that her right eye (the one on the left looking at her) is a tiny bit swollen above it..









Her ulcer is slightly under her eye lid meaning it was hard to spot. But key things to watch out for are:


Slight Swelling
Colouring on the eye
Squinting
Redness of the eye

Prevent an ulcer by making sure their nails are trimmed and not sharp. Ensure that any more excitable rabbits dont bump into other rabbits and cause a little accident.

I hope thats a little helpful to someone  xx


----------



## rubyandi (Jun 9, 2010)

what a great post and very helpful 
i agree that prevention is far better than cure
maybe that little warning will alert us to our buns manicure needs oh and what a lovely photogenic little bun your hunny is :001_smile:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

rubyandi said:


> what a great post and very helpful
> i agree that prevention is far better than cure
> maybe that little warning will alert us to our buns manicure needs oh and what a lovely photogenic little bun your hunny is :001_smile:


 defo prevention is better. Luckly Hunny is okay letting me put the drops in her eye if she had abit of food infront of her  Hunnys nails werent particularly long, but they were getting sharp so would be good to keep a watch over it  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for the infor, dont you have to use that stuff in 30 days? mine have quiet often got bits in their eyes but usually it scratches/inbeds in their eye lids first


----------

